# Turkey hunting nightmare this morning!



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

I had a moment that you would seriously have nightmares about!
I try to go turkey hunting before work for about an hour and a half. Its not a whole lot of time, but time enough. At least I can get out into the woods! This morning, I set up before light with my decoys out, put a shell in the chamber and waited. I heard a few gobblers this morning and waited. After about 30 minutes or so after their roost, I got up and went towards one of the gobblers. (I don't have that much more time left) Closing the gap to probably about 100 yards, I sat down and called. He was answering me back pretty quickly. So I started being a little more aggressive in my calling. Well, it was working quite well. He was getting pretty hot. So I wanted to pull him in. I started purring, and he went crazy for it! I could tell he was on his way in, so I put the gun up, took it off safety and kept purring. After about 3 minutes tops, he came in and cleared the bushes with a clear head shot at 20 yards. Of course already being set up, I just had to pull the trigger. Well, I did. Nothing happened! I flipped it back to safe and than back to off-safety, and pulled the trigger again. Nothing! He didnt like the situation and went back into the bushes! AAAHHHH!!!!! NNNOOOOO!!! Of course I didn't want to educate him any more than I already had, and I was pretty much out of time, so I headed out. Well, on my way out, I tried to see what was going on. Something's wrong with the trigger. I had to play around with the trigger and safety for a few minutes before it finally fired. THAT JUST PLAIN SUCKS!!!!! Now I have to figure out whats going on. Seriously.......how many of us have had that nightmare? Well, mine came true!!! **O**


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

One year hunting turkeys with my bow, the rubber tubing (site) broke when I was
drawing back on a 15 yarder out of a blind............

That was 6 or 7 years ago, It STILL sucks.....................I feel your pain.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I've had it all happen to me. Forget to cycle a shell, not close yer gun tight, action sticks open, safety button violation, forget shells in the truck, miss at ten yards... Maddening!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Yup - had a big Rio at 40 yards 5-6 years ago and had just bought a new Stoeger autoloader. That morning I had "quietly" closed the action on a shell not knowing that you have to cycle autos pretty good to make sure the action is completely closed. Well, I pulled the trigger on that bird three or four times, opening and closing the bolt trying to get that gun to fire. Needless to say, the turkey got away scot free. Man, he was a BIG bird with a THICK beard...


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Yep, last waterfowl season, last week of hunting geese I called a single goose right in to the decoys at 15 yards. I popped up out of my blind, pulled the trigger and nothing happened, cycled another shell and nothing, cycled the third shell and still nothing. The guns action was frozen. One lucky goose, but hey that's hunting and definitely the stuff you remember, so it's all good. I did sell that shotgun though because it pizzed me off.


----------

